# Question activation Ipad



## Benj2 (21 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,
initialement, faut il activer l'ipad par itunes, comme pour l'iphone ?
Est on obligé de passer par un ordinateur pour l'activer ?

Enfin, si je l'achète en espagne, lors de mes vacances, pourais-je l'utiliser sans probleme à mon retour en france ?


----------



## Gwen (21 Juillet 2010)

Oui partout. Il faut l'activer sur un ordinateur ayant iTunes et une connexion internet.

Ensuite en France aucun souci, il se comportera comme un iPad acheté dans l'hexagone.


----------



## gamani25 (22 Juillet 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Oui partout. Il faut l'activer sur un ordinateur ayant iTunes et une connexion internet.
> 
> Ensuite en France aucun souci, il se comportera comme un iPad acheté dans l'hexagone.


 
Tout est dit ! 

N'hésite pas à nous donner tes impressions lorsque tu auras acquis l'Ipad.


----------



## Benj2 (22 Juillet 2010)

Merci pour vos réponses.
Autre question: l'ordinateur en espagne est celui de ma soeur.... ma soeur a dejà son compte itunes dessus.

Moi j'ai mon compte itunes ici sur mon ordi a paris.

Puis-je utiliser l'ordi de ma soeur pour l'activer par mon compte ? N'y aura il pas conflit sur son ordi entre nos deux comptes itunes  ?
Je ne veux biensur pas avoir à recreer de compte.


----------



## Gwen (22 Juillet 2010)

Aucun souci, tu peux utiliser un iTunes qui n'es pas a toi, par contre, lors de ton retour, tes fichiers transférés seront effacés et tes achats éventuels, que ce soit en musique, films ou application seront transférés sur ton ordi perso et ton iPad effacé puis retransféré avec l'identifiant de ton compte français correspondant a ton ordinateur.


----------

